# adhesions



## 20320 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here and finding this site very informative and helpful. Been an ibs victim for 30 years. Have had appendectomy and hysterectomy over the years. now having pains near the incison sites. My doc says its possible adhesion pains, and another trigger for ibs attacks. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

i've never even heard of that happening. it does make sense, though.


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

If it is your bowel that is adhesed to your abdominal wall than I can understand where it could cause more IBS problems. Maybe you should think about having a surgery called "lysis of adhesions". It is a very routine surgery and is actually has to be done before many other abdominal surgeries in order to procede with the intended surgery. I am a Medical coder at an OBGYN office and adhesions are VERY VERY common in woman with prior ABD surgeries!!!Debi


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

Take it form one who has had 2 laparoscopies and apparently is an adhesion maker if you can live with it then don't do anything. Every time you have surgery you will make more adhesions. I had a lap in 2/05, the 4 weeks ago. Adhesions both times, although in different places. I do feel better than before , but am told that they can refrom in 24 hrs. I am an OB GYN nurse, and know how painful these can be. The best way to explain it is adhesions are like ivy plants. You can cut them and lyse(or burn) them. They eventually will die off, or just find something else to attach to. Hope that helps. I had the pain around my belly button that led to the lap in feb. Had a previous tubal ligation,gall bladder removal,and C'Section. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I had adhesions all over the abdominal cavity - immense pain, luckily though the lap cured it, and apart from stil having my liver attached i dont have any affects from them - i was told they had appeared from the gastroenteritis and if i got it badly again they could re-form. they made the whole food thing worse, mainly because my stmach and bowel were attached so eating made the internal organ work, meaning i ripped internally. Was lucky though, havent had any more trouble with adhesions since (2yrs last may!) Just remember the pain being unbelievable - no pain killer would kick it inc Morphine. are you looking into getting them removed? good luck, take care


----------

